# Cà Phê Nguyên Chất Giá Sỉ Ở Đâu Bán Chỉ Mình Với ?



## baoyen (7 Tháng mười 2015)

Mấy tháng trước mình vô tình ghé uống cà phê tại một quán và thật sự bất ngờ với hương thơm cũng như vị ngon rất khác biệt của cà phê quán này. Cà phê khi uống vào không đắng gắt và sau khi uống cảm thấy vị ngọt nhẹ ở cổ họng. Hỏi chủ quán thì được biết đây là mô hình kinh doanh cà phê nguyên chất. Nguyên liệu cà phê là cà phê hạt nguyên chất được xay ra và ngoài ra không pha trộn thêm bất cứ thứ gì khác.

Và không chỉ có thế ! Cà phê không những ngon mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe nữa. Mình thường xuyên ghé quán uống và mua theo đem về. Có ngày mình uống tới 3-4 ly mà không cảm thấy nóng trong người hay cồn ruột như những loại cà phê khác, khi đó mình mới nảy ra một ý tưởng sẽ kinh doanh quán cà phê nguyên chất với mong muốn đem đến cho mọi người một ly cà phê sạch - cà phê tốt cho sức khỏe.

Như các bạn đã biết mình mới bước đầu kinh doanh quán nên gặp rất nhiều khó khăn nhưng khó khăn lớn nhất vẫn là việc tìm nguồn cung cấp cà phê nguyên chất giá sỉ.

Trước đây, mình cũng đã cố gắng đi tìm rất nhiều nguồn hàng, có lấy hàng ở rất nhiều chỗ nhưng toàn là cà phê đã qua pha trộn thử hỏi kinh doanh quán cà phê nguyên chất mà cà phê không được nguyên chất thì làm sao mà bán. Không những thế còn đi ngược lại mục tiêu mà mình đề ra khi mở quán.

Mình đang rất đau đầu trong vấn đề này bởi nó là yếu tố sinh tồn trong việc kinh doanh cà phê của mình. Bạn nào biết chỗ cung cấp cà phê nguyên chất với giá sỉ thì chỉ mình với. Mình sẽ biết ơn các bạn nhiều lắm !


----------



## motdoi_codon9x (10 Tháng mười 2015)

baoyen đã viết:


> Mấy tháng trước mình vô tình ghé uống cà phê tại một quán và thật sự bất ngờ với hương thơm cũng như vị ngon rất khác biệt của cà phê quán này. Cà phê khi uống vào không đắng gắt và sau khi uống cảm thấy vị ngọt nhẹ ở cổ họng. Hỏi chủ quán thì được biết đây là mô hình kinh doanh cà phê nguyên chất. Nguyên liệu cà phê là cà phê hạt nguyên chất được xay ra và ngoài ra không pha trộn thêm bất cứ thứ gì khác.
> 
> Và không chỉ có thế ! Cà phê không những ngon mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe nữa. Mình thường xuyên ghé quán uống và mua theo đem về. Có ngày mình uống tới 3-4 ly mà không cảm thấy nóng trong người hay cồn ruột như những loại cà phê khác, khi đó mình mới nảy ra một ý tưởng sẽ kinh doanh quán cà phê nguyên chất với mong muốn đem đến cho mọi người một ly cà phê sạch - cà phê tốt cho sức khỏe.
> 
> ...



Trước đây mình cũng có ý định mở quán cà phê nhưng cũng gặp khó khăn vì không có nguồn hàng phù hợp nên ý tưởng kinh doanh còn dang dở.
Nếu như bạn tìm được nguồn hàng và cần người hợp tác mở rộng kinh doanh mình sẽ góp vốn.


----------



## Docter Tai (24 Tháng mười 2015)

motdoi_codon9x đã viết:


> Trước đây mình cũng có ý định mở quán cà phê nhưng cũng gặp khó khăn vì không có nguồn hàng phù hợp nên ý tưởng kinh doanh còn dang dở.
> Nếu như bạn tìm được nguồn hàng và cần người hợp tác mở rộng kinh doanh mình sẽ góp vốn.


Quán cà phê nguyên chất của bác ở chỗ nào vậy bác. Em ghé qua uống thử !


----------



## ngochung95 (8 Tháng mười 2016)

chào bạn hiện tại mình đang kinh doanh cung cấp cafe hạt nguyen chất nếu bạn lấy dược số lương thì mình dể giá sỉ thấp nhất có thể cho bạn nếu bạn đọc dược stastus này thì co thể liên hệ mình 0932097053 để mình có thể đưa mấy mẩu cho bạn thử nhé cám ơn bạn đả đọc


----------

